# How fast is a Vizsla?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

These red bird dogs can cover some ground if "put together" correctly.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If they'd used a smooth vizsla for the pic they could probably even get away with posting a faster mph. The beard does slow them down a little. Wind resistance and all.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, those responsible for putting that photo together could have taken any single photo from this forum's monthly collection to have a more accurate (and adorable) representation of the breed! Why is it cross-eyed?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Very interesting... I guess it all depends on who is measuring the speed, and of which dogs...
These are great compilations!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLb6PM68k7k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rQ9alI6pO0

I used these clips, because one has a smooth V and the other uses a Wirey V for their example of the breed.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

2nd fastest in the world.
Eager to please.
Sweet.
Smart.
Gorgeous.
No doggie smell. 

Simply the best dogs in the world. I don't know what I'd do without my two V babies.


----------

